# Ring pistol Cylinder pinfire.



## RackMaster (Jan 24, 2008)

*Ring pistol*​ Cylinder pinfire.​ 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 





​


Very cool, this would be fairly easy to conceal. ​


----------



## phridum (Jan 25, 2008)

I would look into it if they offer it in .45ACP...;P


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 25, 2008)

If it's operational then it would have to fall under the BATFE "AOW" (Any other weapon) category and be registered. Not sure which form or the cost. I believe it may be only $5 but not sure as I haven't registered any "AOW's"


----------

